
So You Want To Start A Web Startup? - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/05/so-you-want-to-start-a-web-startup/
======
Jabbles
Could have been mildly amusing if they'd used human voices and they hadn't
repeated the same joke over and over.

